# This will make you laugh



## mike taylor (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


Come on people laugh 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## animalfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

LOL!!!! Sorry I had to share some of my favorites!!!! Plus this one....


----------



## txturtle13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol. I've got a stock pile if these too..








My Loves:
My Husband 
2 Dogs
1 Boxie
1 Betta fish


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 12, 2013)

Heres two more 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


Come on keep them coming soooo funny .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't have any, but I am laughing!


----------



## Maggie and Torie the Tort (Aug 13, 2013)

I do not have any either, but I am laughing really hard!


----------



## HamletsMom (Aug 13, 2013)

I laughed so hard at that bunny all fluffed for competition I gave myself a cramp!!! My son asked from the other room "Mommy! Are you crying?"  he wouldn't believe me it was a real rabbit for a while


----------



## wellington (Aug 13, 2013)

Those are great, thanks for the laugh


----------



## Greg T (Aug 13, 2013)

Good ones!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 13, 2013)

Hahaha those are brilliant!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2013)

I actually laughed out loud at the ones posted by txturtle13...but I didn't get a few of the others, for instance the very first one "I guess I was tired." Don't get it.


----------



## NicoleB26 (Aug 13, 2013)

All the dust and dirt collected around him because he was sleeping there so long. Hence the clean floor in the shape of a dog 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TortForum mobile app


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 13, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I actually laughed out loud at the ones posted by txturtle13...but I didn't get a few of the others, for instance the very first one "I guess I was tired." Don't get it.



It looked like he slept through a rain storm and only the deck below him was dry


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 13, 2013)

The one that got me was about the red head . I have a red headed son that is in MMA ha ha ha

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 13, 2013)

Love it

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Lovenmysuber (Aug 14, 2013)

Thought you all may get a kick out of this picture I saw online...


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 14, 2013)

Lovenmysuber said:


> Thought you all may get a kick out of this picture I saw online...



awe! that is just too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## txturtle13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lovenmysuber said:


> Thought you all may get a kick out of this picture I saw online...



Love it!! My friend just sent me that on Facebook  supposedly the pups and tort were at a rescue. So adorable 


My Loves:
My Husband 
2 Dogs
2 Three toed box turtles
1 Betta fish


----------



## Lovenmysuber (Aug 15, 2013)

I just saw that on FB too.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 17, 2013)

Here are some more.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------

